# [flash] saccades invraisemblables sous linux / ff

## anigel

Bonjour à tous,

Bloqué à la maison depuis et pour encore quelques jours, j'en profite pour bricoler un peu sur ma machine et tenter de régler des petites choses délaissées depuis trop longtemps.

Parmi celles-ci : le support de flash, passablement foireux sur mon portable. C'est une machine raisonnablement puissante, et le support flash sous windows ne pose aucun souci. En revanche sous linux, c'est insupportable tellement les vidéos saccadent !

Si quelqu'un a des tuyaux à ce sujet, je suis preneur...

Merci !

----------

## kwenspc

Salut anigel, 

hum quelle architecture? (quoique flash existe qu'en 32 bits il me semble donc même en 64 bits --> multilib)

Quelle version de firefox (paquet normal ou le binaire?), idem pour le plugin adob-flash?

----------

## anigel

Re,

Il s'agit d'un portable HP 6910p. Autrement dit un C2D T7300 @ 2 Ghz. Gentoo / amd64, en "testing". Donc plugin flash natif et firefox compilé par mes soins :

```
[ebuild   R   ] www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.0.22.87  USE="(multilib) -32bit" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.0.10  USE="dbus gnome java xulrunner -bindist -custom-optimization -iceweasel -mozdevelop -restrict-javascript -startup-notification"
```

J'avais tenté de conserver le plugin en 32-bits avec nspluginwrapper, mais les résultats étaient identiques. La carte vidéo est une ATI, avec xorg-1.5.3-r6, et pilotes proprios 8.582 (les 8.593 ne changent rien à mon problème, mais me posent de gros soucis avec la gestion de l'énergie).

En espérant que ça t'éclaire... Car moi j'avoue que je sèche complètement :-/ !

----------

## kernelsensei

Pas de grandes infos à apporter, mais c'est vrai que le support de flash sous linux est pas mal foireux. Voilà quelques jours que flash a décidé de crasher firefox alors qu'avant ça fonctionnait (avec saccades mais sans crash).

----------

## titoucha

Si ta carte le supporte essaye le pilote radeonhd, il est mieux que le proprio.

----------

## anigel

Bonsoir,

Le pilote libre est vraiment pas terrible sur mon portable. Les rares fois où j'ai réussi à le faire fonctionner, il était loin d'égaler la version proprio (et quand on connaît la qualité de cette dernière, ça fait peur !).

Bref, plus le temps passe, plus je me dis que si AMD voulait finir de flinguer ATI, il ne s'y prendrait pas autrement. Et pour flash... J'avoue qu'on s'habitude à tout, même à avoir un CPU moderne à 100% pour une vidéo avec une résolution pourrie qui saccade. Adobe fait au moins aussi bien qu'AMD sur ce coup  :Wink:  !

----------

## titoucha

Ha bon parce que pour moi c'est le contraire le pilote libre fonctionne très bien mais par contre le proprio c'est pas ça.

----------

## davidou2a

Arf, j'ai délaissé ATI pour ce genre de choses, j'ai jamais eu autant de souçis qu'avec ATI, en particulier la carte Xpress 200M (ça date) alors a l'epoque essayer Beryl/Compiz jamais y penser... bien que j'ai reussi courant 2007-2008 avec les pilotes proprios...

Actuellement j'ai du nvidia... pas de probleme, et bien qu'ayant un Pentium Duo je reste en ~x86 pour le moment... du coup flash fonctionne mais j'ai pas regardé ce que ça prends en CPU tiens...

----------

## Temet

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

>  du coup flash fonctionne mais j'ai pas regardé ce que ça prends en CPU tiens...

 

Ca va faire mal quand tu vas le faire  :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

Jamais eu aucun soucis quelque soit la cg et l'archi... à part le fait que ça bouffe pas mal de cpu (sans pour autant faire ramer le bouzin). 

Franchement anigel je vois pas. Sinon, vu ta carte (une X2300 non?), c'est le pilote RadeonHD qu'il faut... mais comme tu dis il est loin d'égaler son prédécesseur "radeon".

----------

## davidou2a

 *Temet wrote:*   

>  *davidou2a wrote:*    du coup flash fonctionne mais j'ai pas regardé ce que ça prends en CPU tiens... 
> 
> Ca va faire mal quand tu vas le faire 

 

 :Smile:   :Smile:  je sens que mon brouteur va faire peter un score  :Razz: 

----------

## yoyo

Un petit addon pour FF qui permet de suivre ça en "temps réel" : StatusbarEx.

Sinon, je n'ai jamais vraiment prêté attention à la consommation CPU des pages en flash. Enfin, sachant que j'ai AdBlock et NoScript, une bonne part est filtrée en amont ...  :Mr. Green: 

Enjoy !

PS : et en HS, NVidia® et Adobe® ont annoncé un support hardware de l'accélération de flash® (au moins sur la plateforme Tegra® en ARM que j'attends (im)patiemment depuis quelques mois au format netbook).

----------

## nonas

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> PS : et en HS, NVidia® et Adobe® ont annoncé un support hardware de l'accélération de flash® (au moins sur la plateforme Tegra® en ARM que j'attends (im)patiemment depuis quelques mois au format netbook).

 Youpi on pourra plus se plaindre de la consommation de CPU excessive, ça sera déporté sur la CG.  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## anigel

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Jamais eu aucun soucis quelque soit la cg et l'archi... à part le fait que ça bouffe pas mal de cpu (sans pour autant faire ramer le bouzin). 
> 
> Franchement anigel je vois pas. Sinon, vu ta carte (une X2300 non?), c'est le pilote RadeonHD qu'il faut... mais comme tu dis il est loin d'égaler son prédécesseur "radeon".

 

C'est une M64-S [Mobility Radeon X2300] pour être précis  :Wink: . Le pilote radeonhd est adapté, mais le wiki xorg mentionne que le pilote radeon "ancienne version" peut fonctionner mieux pour l'instant. De toute façon j'ai pas tellement de soucis : je viens de tester, et ni l'un ni l'autre ne fonctionnent : j'ai un superbe écran noir avec freeze de l'ordi si je tente de lancer X. Faudrait investiguer... Mais là ce soir j'en ai marre   :Twisted Evil:  .

Ca me gaaaaaaaaaaaave !

----------

## anigel

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Un petit addon pour FF qui permet de suivre ça en "temps réel" : StatusbarEx.

 

Non disponible pour Linux ! Yoyo surfe sous Windows ! J'ai la preuve   :Laughing:  !

----------

## kwenspc

De tout manière flash çapucestpaslibre, après ça hein...  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## davidou2a

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *yoyo wrote:*   Un petit addon pour FF qui permet de suivre ça en "temps réel" : StatusbarEx. 
> 
> Non disponible pour Linux ! Yoyo surfe sous Windows ! J'ai la preuve   !

 

^^ OWNED !

----------

## geekounet

Ça me rappelle que tout de même, la semaine dernière, Firefox a réussi à me bouffer mes 4GiB de ram et 2GiB de swap en quelques secondes, mon laptop ramait à mort, jusqu'à ce que Firefox meurt tout seul... (et pourtant je n'ai pas de plugin flash). Comme quoi...  :Very Happy: 

Mes 2 cents inutiles, mais j'avais envie de le raconter...  :Razz: 

----------

## yoyo

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *yoyo wrote:*   Un petit addon pour FF qui permet de suivre ça en "temps réel" : StatusbarEx. Non disponible pour Linux ! Yoyo surfe sous Windows ! J'ai la preuve   !

   :Embarassed: 

Bien vu ... Mais @work seulement (pas le choix, j'utilise un logiciel de CAO disponible uniquement sous Windows).

(comment ça je me justifie ... d'autres ne le font pas et n'utilisent pas non plus Gentoo !   :Twisted Evil:  )

----------

## novazur

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Ça me rappelle que tout de même, la semaine dernière, Firefox a réussi à me bouffer mes 4GiB de ram et 2GiB de swap en quelques secondes, mon laptop ramait à mort, jusqu'à ce que Firefox meurt tout seul... (et pourtant je n'ai pas de plugin flash). Comme quoi... 

 

J'ai constaté ça aussi.

Mon PC reste souvent plusieurs jours allumé, donc je ne ferme pas FF.

L'autre jour, je lance 2 VM dans virtualbox, et j'avais une compil qui tournait. Tout s'est mis à ralentir de façon incroyable.

J'ai regardé la RAM, tout était bouffé, et ça swappait à mort.

J'ai fermé tout ce que je pouvais (pas les VM), et après, ça allait. Ça m'est arrivé plusieurs fois, et j'ai cru conclure que c'était FF qui me faisait ça. Ça me rassure de ne pas être le seul.

Pas glop sur ce coup là.

----------

## kwenspc

Faut avouer que firefox c'est une jolie machine à innovation (quand on voit les previews de certaines features, c'est pas mal du tout), mais côté stabilité, optimisation c'est loin d'être ça.

----------

## anigel

Pour en revenir au sujet de base, je pense que j'ai vraiment le couple gagnant : ATI et flash en 64-bits c'est vraiment le top de la perf merdique.

Je regrette mon vieux 486 et mes vidéos en MPEG... Ca marchait quand même vachement mieux !

----------

## xaviermiller

Alors, rien ne t'empêche de télécharger les .flv et les visionner avec VLC (ou FFMPEG)

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Alors, rien ne t'empêche de télécharger les .flv et les visionner avec VLC (ou FFMPEG)

 

Quand ils sont bien en .flv, et pas en streaming via RTMPE le truc d'adau...euh adobe.

----------

## anigel

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Alors, rien ne t'empêche de télécharger les .flv et les visionner avec VLC (ou FFMPEG)

 

En effet... Bienvenue dans le 21ème siècle   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  !

----------

## Oupsman

La sur consommation mémoire et CPU de Firefox est une constante  :Rolling Eyes:  Sous linux, Mac ou Windows, je rencontre le problème ...

----------

## davidou2a

Je les aime chez Mozilla  :Smile:  au moins ils font pas de préférence d'OS  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

OK je => []

----------

## geekounet

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> Je les aime chez Mozilla  au moins ils font pas de préférence d'OS   
> 
> OK je => []

 

Blague à part, ils ne font aucun support officiel pour les BSD et compagnie...  :Wink: 

----------

## davidou2a

Normal  :Smile:  ils aiment pas l'OS du "démon" MDR

----------

## RaX

Mhouai Mozilla semble avoir envie de travailler sur la consommation de Firefox (bon ok c'est pas neuf comme envie). La 3.5 devrait être légèrement moins lourde et il semble que pour la 3.6(ou 4.0 on ne c jamais avec eux) des travaux seront entrepris en profondeur pour améliorer le tout.

Reste que malgré ses défauts on a du mal en s'en passer. Chrome ne ma pas vraiment emballé, Opéra non plus (et en plus c en Qt troll inside).

Pour Flash ça aussi ça fait au un moment que on entends dire que il se murmure du coté de chez Adobe que après avoir ouvert ActionScript, etc.. on pourrait voir arriver une version libre du Flash Player made by Adobe.

Pour l'un comme pour l'autre je n'ose plus y croire!

Firefox stable et moins gourmand et Flash Player OpenSource c'est comme la démocratisation de l'IPv6, sa va arriver ... bientôt ...... mais quand ??

Bonne journée.

----------

